# Classical Ringtones!



## anna24a (Apr 20, 2017)

Ok, it's a little bit random, but I'm just curious - what is the ringtone on your mobile phone? I know alot of mobile phones come with lots of classical ringtones, e.g. mine came with Pathetique, Moonlight, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, just to name a few.

I recently discovered that the CD rom which comes with my phone had a MASSIVE folder of classical ringtones to download to my phone! There was a folder for practically every well-known composer. I downloaded most of the Chopin file!

My ringtone is currently set to "Autumn" from Vivaldi's Four Seasons. Do you have a classical ringtone, and if so, what is it?

Cheers!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Exactly at 15:34 starts my ringtone. Never going to change it. It's more awesome than anybody else's anyway.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I copied the MP3 from my computer.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I use the National anthem from my country.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I just use the ringtone that came with the phone-the default setting. No need to call attention to myself in public.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

If I can ever work out how to customise my ring tone, I want the opening of the Prelude from Debussy's Suite Bergamasque.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Mine is a compendium of old cartoon sound effects; most of which can be heard in this lovely clip:






I needed something that would cut through when listening to music. This works!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mine is the Melodic Death Metal track 'This Calling'. I need summat loud so I can hear the phone going off.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

I do not use mobile phone...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If I had my ringtone set to Beethoven's Fifth Symphony at Panera Bread, I might get stomped on by the PC anti-classical music crowd, who by the way, looooooove their salads and designer baby carriages.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Prokofiev ringtones for my smartphone, Prokofiev-Mussorgsky-Tchaikovsky soundbites for Windows.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

the opening of Berlioz' opera _Les Troyens_ Act 1, Scene 1 Number 1

Purchased the track on I-tunes for a few pence and downloaded onto phone and then selected it as a custom ringtone. It was dead easy to do ... if you need to know, then do a Google search and follow the instructions


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I use the National anthem from my country.


And do you stand up every time it starts and salute?


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Just the auto-set one on my phone. No need to subject myself to my phones' "rendition" of Beethoven or Mozart or whoever


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

cimirro said:


> I do not use mobile phone...


Omg, how on Earth do you survive? :cheers:


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

cimirro said:


> I do not use mobile phone...


I thought I was the only person in the world to not have one!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

AfterHours said:


> Omg, how on Earth do you survive? :cheers:


Probably very well.

All one needs is some penicillin, a Panera Bread nearby and some good walking shoes to survive these days.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Omg, how on Earth do you survive? :cheers:


I'm not bleeding yet, is it contagious?


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Ahh you mean this

View attachment 93885


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine is old fashioned Americana by Bernard Herrmann


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I carry a phone in case my car gets stuck. I can't shout* HELP!!!!! * like I used to.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't have any. But I did hear a ring tone of Handel's Sinfonia from Solomon, Arrival of the Sheba Queen. It was charming.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

..............................................* 4:33*


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

My phone's generally on vibrate, but when it's not I do have the opening ritornello of this as my ringtone:






Can't imagine ever changing it - it's a great ritornello by Bach featuring my favorite instrument.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> ..............................................* 4:33*


Best and funniest answer from the whole day.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Best and funniest answer from the whole day.


Thanks Pugg, where can you d/l ringtones? clsassical.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Thanks Pugg, where can you d/l ringtones? clsassical.


http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/apple/how-make-song-your-ringtone-for-iphone-3622959/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Thanks Pugg, where can you d/l ringtones? clsassical.





Headphone Hermit said:


> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/apple/how-make-song-your-ringtone-for-iphone-3622959/


Here is your answer already.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Just got a new phone so went on to Classical Ringtones app and got Turkish March-Mozart.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> ..............................................* 4:33*


Please tell me you have vibrate on...


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Pat Fairlea said:


> If I can ever work out how to customise my ring tone, I want the opening of the Prelude from Debussy's Suite Bergamasque.


Couldn't manage the Debussy, but I now have the 2nd movement of Beethoven's 7th as a ringtone. Definitely gets my attention!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Here is your answer already.


Thats ok if you have itunes and want to create your own I just want to d/l one already made, but thanks anyway. :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Anything from Wagner's Ring Cycle would make a good ringtone...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

....or the horn fanfare near the beginning of the Overture to the Flying Dutchman....could get me from the end of the line to the front of the line at Panera Bread before you could say Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Couldn't manage the Debussy, but I now have the 2nd movement of Beethoven's 7th as a ringtone. Definitely gets my attention!


And others I presume?


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I have the "Blaydon Races" as my ringtone when I'm in Germany and a Yodeller when I'm in the UK. I like to have ringtones that leave no doubt as to whose phone is ringing.


----------



## Julia9630 (Sep 9, 2020)

You can download more classical ringtones at: https://kostenloseklingeltone.mobi/klingeltone-klassische/.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Ever since downloading Classical ringtones of all types of leitmotif, friends and family have begun complaining that it takes 15 hours or more to receive a call back from me, but I told them that's how long my ring cycles. You can't hurry excellence.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Try this one
(ideal for an organist maybe?)

View attachment ringtone.mp3


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's my current alarm sound and ringtone.
Enjoy! :tiphat:


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Well eons ago when they had the Nokia phones with programmable pitch, the main ringtone I compiled was the Beethoven's 3rd melody. It would always be a friend reminding me of my schedule and to go to sleep.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

My text alert is the little oboe figuration from the opening of Der Abschied -- which is kind of like Death coming to the door in The Seventh Seal.


----------

